# Outcast Inshore Slam



## Boatjob1

Does anybody have any info on this????? Maybe I missed itin here somewhere, but there web sight is still "Under Construction". Please advise, T


----------



## JoeZ

May 16-17 at Daybreak Marina.

Aggregate Grand Prize: Blazer Bay 1960 w/ 115HP Yamaha.

2nd: $2,000

3rd: 1,000

Each species -- trout, redfish and flounder -- is $1,250, $900, $700.

$250 for top junior and lady angler.

Entry fee: $300 until May 11 then it's $325.


----------



## Brad King

Joe Z,

Do you know if this is a Team event or individual?


----------



## Boatjob1

Thanks for the info.............. Wasn't it a one day event last year????? Now is two days, 9th and 10th?


----------



## JoeZ

The 16th is just the captain's meeting I believe. 17th is the fishing day 6 a.m. to 6 p.m.

And you could fish solo but most people fish in atleast pairs if not three or four. More lines in the water, more fish can be caught theory.


----------



## Brad King

The "Better Half" has been BEGGING me to let her fish in an Inshore Tournament with me. So I guess that will be the one. Sounds like fun


----------



## Boatjob1

It was a blast last year, besides the blast of heavy East wind..... Had a great time.... Met some nice folk..... Looking forward to it.........


----------



## Brant Peacher

Someone told me that it was going to be a two day event this year like the budlight. I fished it last year and it was only a Saturday event. Does anyone know for sure??

Brant Peacher

Tackle Rep


----------



## 155SprtFsh

ONE DAY FISHING

MAY 17, 2008

6:00am to 6:00pm

1960 BLAZER BAY BOAT



I'm LOOKING at the registration 



SEE YA AT THE FISHING HOLE!!!!!


----------



## Brad King

Been out of town for a whille and can't remember where Daybreak Marina is.

Any help?


----------



## user285

Dead end of Pace before you get to Oar House take a right before accu prop then go straight to you get to it:letsdrink


----------



## user285

oh by water its in Bayou Chico under the Barrancas bridge


----------



## Brad King

Awesome thank you


----------



## PaleRed

Sorry a little confused on a couple of things. 

entry is per person or per boat?

weigh in per person or per boat?

live bait and artificial?

thanks


----------



## user285

> *PaleRed (4/30/2008)*Sorry a little confused on a couple of things.
> 
> entry is per person or per boat? *BOAT*
> 
> weigh in per person or per boat? *BOAT*
> 
> live bait and artificial? *YES*
> 
> thanks


----------



## Brad King

Another Question.

Do fish have to be wieghed in by boat? Or can boat and fish be trailered to weigh-in?


----------



## captlancepowers

The fish have to be brought in by boat


----------



## Brad King

So who's fishing this tourney? I really want to, but I am not sure about the area for the weigh-in. I fish the sound 90% of the time, and not sure I wanna run across the bay to weigh-in.


----------



## Chris Phillips

I'll be there...


----------



## Brad King

Not prying here Chris.... Are you planning on running the bay to weigh in, or launch over there near the weigh-in?


----------



## Chris Phillips

You have to check out with the committee boat in Bayou Chico and must remain in the boat throughout the day. Although you can go anywhere you wish.Not sure where I'll be fishing just yet, but maygo as far as the north end ofMobile Bay and then again I may not leave Pensacola Bay...


----------



## whipper snapper

i'll be there............


----------



## JoeZ

GB,

You can make the bay. It ain't that bad:<DIV class=b>Saturday</DIV>Northwest winds 5 to 10 knots becoming west 10 to 15 knots in the afternoon...then increasing to 15 to 20 knots. Seas 1 to 3 feet building to 2 to 4 feet. Bays and coastal waterways choppy to rough. </DIV></DIV>I'm not fishing it so I'll give you all Chris' spots.</DIV>


----------



## Brad King

Live weigh-in or dead?

Also where is the closest launch to Daybreak Marina?

You guys keep answering all my silly questions I'll have you giving up all the good info....Like where the honey holes are:doh


----------



## Chris Phillips

Just wish I had some honey holes!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

Theres some nice trout at breakfast point!!oke


----------



## whipper snapper

> *Chris Phillips (5/13/2008)*Just wish I had some honey holes!


i have had a P.I. tailing you for weeks now..............


----------



## Wharf Rat

I'll be drifting the pass using live earthworms.


----------



## whipper snapper

> *Wharf Rat (5/13/2008)*I'll be drifting the pass using live earthworms.


i did that yesterday, we slayed the spanish marlin!!!!


----------



## JoeZ

> *whipper snapper (5/13/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris Phillips (5/13/2008)*Just wish I had some honey holes!
> 
> 
> 
> i have had a P.I. tailing you for weeks now..............
Click to expand...



Then you should know for sure he ain't going to Panama City.oke


----------



## Wharf Rat

> *Voodoo Lounge (5/13/2008)*Theres some nice trout at breakfast point!!oke




Liar.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

> *Wharf Rat (5/13/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Voodoo Lounge (5/13/2008)*Theres some nice trout at breakfast point!!oke
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
Click to expand...

Dammit Hall, I was conivin'(sp) to thin out the herd!!


----------



## Wharf Rat

> *Voodoo Lounge (5/13/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Wharf Rat (5/13/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Voodoo Lounge (5/13/2008)*Theres some nice trout at breakfast point!!oke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit Hall, I was conivin'(sp) to thin out the herd!!
Click to expand...



But the reds sure were thick there! Shouldn't you be putting a power pole on my boat or something?


----------



## Brad King

O.K guy's I decided to fish it!!!! Really looking forward to meeting some of you guy's. maybe have a beer or two together at the Capt.'s meeting. So who's gonna let me follow em to the honey hole?:letsdrink


----------



## user285

> *Brad K (5/13/2008)*O.K guy's I decided to fish it!!!! Really looking forward to meeting some of you guy's. maybe have a beer or two together at the Capt.'s meeting. So who's gonna let me follow em to the honey hole?:letsdrink


If you can keep up you can follow me(and no im not fishing in the contender although it did cross my mind)oke see you guys at the capt meeting:letsdrink


----------

